# pregnant cat



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

i discovered my cat was pregnant only last week as i just noticed this round bulge in (my usually slim)her tummy...i have looked at her closely and i can actually see the kittens moving inside of her an when she is on my lap i can also feel them..i immediately set her nesting box up which she visits several times a day for a nap but im unsure when im likely to expect the kittens,i want to be present just incase something goes wrong an she needs my asisstance! can any1 help please :confused5:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, how have you only just realised?

Clearly she isnt spayed, and has had contact with an intact male. That = pregnancy.

If you can see movement then it is likely to be soon, but without a date of mating, its impossible to tell.

Are you prepared for the birth? How old is your girl?

You need to be present for the birth so, I wouldnt plan anything exciting. She could get into difficulty and she may need emergency help, you need to be around in case of that. 

She also needs to be spayed once the kittens are weaned, which is usually around 8 weeks. The kittens also need to stay with their mother until 12 weeks, and should get both their vaccinations before they leave.


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

hi, she is almost two i also owned her mum but she sadly passed away early this year.she is a very active cat and it was only when she sat on my lap that i noticed she was pregnant! i was present for her birth but that was dated and i knew when to expect her arrival, but as it was almost two years ago ive forgotten the "stages" of a cat pregnancy.

thanks for your reply


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

She is two?? Why hasnt she been spayed she should have been spayed at 6 months. You have already had one litter, why are you having another? There are so many kittens in rescue which do not need to be added to 

I assume she has been an outdoor cat? You are very lucky she has not been pregnant before now. Please spay her after she has these kittens.

I hope she is being kept indoors, and will be kept indoors until the kittens are rehomed and she is spayed.


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

no this is her first litter what i meant was i was present when her mother gave birth to her!

she is getting spayed afterwards and yes she has been an outdoor cat.

she is still eating quite alot of food and also sleeps alot more than normal too, any idea when i should expect labour to begin?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

As I said, even with dated pregnancies its impossible to actually tell when a cat is going to give birth.

Movement = soon, but it could be another week. Keep an eye for her, she will lose her mucus plug before she starts which will give you a clue.

She needs to be given as much food as she can eat.


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

our cat is pregnant we think roughly 8 weeks as not totally sure when she mated but she was on heat for a week so we have a rough idea and we have just been seeing and feeling movement this past week so sounds like your cat is roughly as far along as ours...hope all goes well x


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

oh wow thats a big help!!my cat is not really showing many signs of labour just yet..although she has gone really affectionate and prefers to be away from my children! as i said in a earlier post she is still eating lots so her appetite has not yet decreased!

i felt the kittens move last week and saw her belly rippling too!i hope your cat has a safe delivery of her kittens


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

ahhhhh thanks...she has been really fussy with her food but has been like it for a week or so...what kind of food are you feeding your cat?


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

my cat will only eat wet food that is in jelly she refuses to eat the meat in gravy!! she is very fussy with flavours too she only likes chicken an fishy flavours!so i buy the felix tins in just them flavours she also loves the whiskers sensation biscuits shes eating two tins a day plus dry at the moment!! x


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

klwarren im not sure if u have looked on the net but ive just found this that may help?

http://www.thecatsite.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-47793.html


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine was eating anything then stopped eating the wet foods I got some wet kitten food but she still won't eat it she will only have the biscuits plus she is drinking alot of water an sleeping alot?don't know what to try unless I get some whiskers food?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kitten food is a con - don't waste your money - try a really good quality at least 50% meat adult food (Hi-life, natures menu or Purely - all available at [email protected]) that will be much better for her - Whiskas is crap; only 4% meat and the rest is fillers that your cat can't digest,so you pay for them to poop 96% back out again.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Whiskas is actually around 45% meat, but its still crap, I would agree with you on that one.

I would personally always go for 70% and above with meat. You can get good brands on zooplus.co.uk. Most of the good ones on there are 90% plus

Felix really isnt very good earlier. She needs much more nutrition whilst pregnant.


----------



## tiddles2k11 (Jul 9, 2011)

dry food does make them drink more water!how long as she been like this for?it maybe that she is getting ready for birth hun  keep us posted x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Whiskas is actually around 45% meat, but its still crap, I would agree with you on that one.
> 
> I would personally always go for 70% and above with meat. You can get good brands on zooplus.co.uk. Most of the good ones on there are 90% plus
> 
> Felix really isnt very good earlier. She needs much more nutrition whilst pregnant.


SOme may be - but certainly the one I picked up in Tescos the other day to find out if it had changed was 4%, then I found one at 8% but didn't find any at 45% - but good on them if they are beginning to change the error of their ways. Personally I'd rather a raw diet, but not for a pregnant cat about to pop, changing it that much and quickly might give her the runs (though none of mine had problems when I cold turkey switched them)


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

spid said:


> SOme may be - but certainly the one I picked up in Tescos the other day to find out if it had changed was 4%, then I found one at 8% but didn't find any at 45% - but good on them if they are beginning to change the error of their ways. Personally I'd rather a raw diet, but not for a pregnant cat about to pop, changing it that much and quickly might give her the runs (though none of mine had problems when I cold turkey switched them)


The 4% is just the minimum declaration. A lot of very high meat content foods still only declare 4%. Something to do with the named flavour. But yes its still not something I would feed.


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

She has been like it for about a week but just put some wet food upstairs out of the way and she ate some is there any chance the kittens cud come before 60 days? X


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

65 is apparently average. 

Why do you think she is going to start before 60 days? Drinking more is because she isnt getting any moisture from her dry diet, if she was eating wet she wouldnt need to drink.


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't necessarily think she will strt before the 60 days she is starting to sleep in her nesting box when should I move all her things to this area i.e litter tray,food?is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have everything for the kittens, such as digital scales to weigh every day and some kitten milk replacer in case there are problems with her feeding?

Is her nesting box in a secure area where the kittens won't be able to escape once they start moving around. Remember she might not choose to have them where you want her to so be aware you meed need to change your plans.


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

apart from being abit worried about when she actually goes into labour we are fully prepared for everything else just hoping it all goes smoothly x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Theres always the vet if things go wrong  Just make sure she is spayed once the kittens are weaned


----------



## klwarren (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks and yes she will be spayed as soon as possible...


----------

